# Disney Furries



## Sweetheartz22 (May 1, 2013)

Alright, so I've been wondering about this for quiet some time.  Over the decades, Disney has released many animal-based movies with what is, in my own opinion, fairly furry. What got me thinking about this was when I was watching Peter Pan with my nieces and realized  that Lost Boys in Peter Pan were dressed as animals. Then, I remembered that most of the animals in numerous Disney movies could talk as well as had their own personalities (think Jungle Book, Lady and the Tramp, Oliver and Company, Tarzan, etc. there's too many to name here), and Beast from Beauty and the Beast was clearly an anthro (am I thinking way too into this?). Hopefully, I'm not coming off as some fur-crazed idiot   Anyhow, what I was really interested in is the following: Have you ever looked toward Disney at either a young age or recently to build upon your fursona? If so, what movie(s) did you create your character from?
[video=youtube;f__SF96ORFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f__SF96ORFE[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb7kJ-j_dKA


----------



## Zabrina (May 1, 2013)

I used to have quite a few lion characters based off of The Lion King.


Then I realized that I suck at drawing lions.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 1, 2013)

I believe Disney has played a significant role in the spread of anthro characters into popular culture for decades. Indirectly, the furry fandom probably owes much of its roots to Disney animation. 

Personally, my Sky fursona was inspired by Lilo and Stitch. His bio is in my Sig if you are interested.


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2013)

I got into furry stuff largely because of Disney.

I didn't have a "character" back then though, and I don't really have one now =P

(though I go with a rabid bobkitty when people ask)


----------



## Seekrit (May 1, 2013)

No Disney film influenced me more than Robin Hood. I don't make characters, but Disney is a huge factor in why I ended up here.

Some tune.


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2013)

Every time I try to watch a Disney movie, furries punch my childhood right in the cooter. Fucking furries.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 1, 2013)

I think Disney often sparked the idea of being a furry. And The Lion King is the best movie ever, it even has yiff in it!!


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 1, 2013)

It probably played a part, but extensive studies of dire wolves and a wild imagination were what did it for me.


----------



## Sithon (May 1, 2013)

I had some friends find out im furry a while back, one of them not very understanding (Not a nice time when some tells everyone you know you like to watch people have sex dressed as animals) so every now and then, whenever anything like this comes up, I point out that they are, technically, furry.
Hes a bit more understanding now, but it doesnt hurt to, say, remind him of the inherent furriness of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles when discussing old TV shows.


----------



## Troj (May 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Every time I try to watch a Disney movie, furries punch my childhood right in the cooter. Fucking furries.



This is how I feel when I browse FA or DeviantArt.


----------



## mapdark (May 1, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Anyhow, what I was really interested in is the following: Have you ever looked toward Disney at either a young age or recently to build upon your fursona?



Dude.. That was like half the fandom back in the late 90's


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> I think Disney often sparked the idea of being a furry. And The Lion King is the best movie ever, it even has yiff in it!!


Yes, we know that when Simba finally bested Nala at tackling their poses were kind of suggestive, but seriously.


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2013)

Troj said:


> This is how I feel when I browse FA or DeviantArt.



... Try Inkbunny :lol:

The reason I'm on there so much is the abundance of rule 34 art.

I love ruining my childhood. It's one of my favorite pastimes <3


----------



## Lauralien (May 1, 2013)

I think it's impossible to ignore Disney's contribution to the talking-animal-people world.   I have no doubt that some kids that grew up on Disney movies became obsessed with it.

For me, though?  The Lion King was my absolute favorite movie as a kid, and I loved pretty much all of Disney's other movies...but it didn't distract me from drawing dragons and other monsters.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 1, 2013)

Not really. I just sort of picked an animal I liked.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (May 1, 2013)

My character is not much of a Disney character. He does mesh well with loony toons characters though!

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2013)

disney didnt make me furry. it just makes me cry ;.;

yeah im a sucker, shut it



Ricky said:


> ... Try Inkbunny :lol:
> 
> The reason I'm on there so much is the abundance of rule 34 art.
> 
> I love ruining my childhood. It's one of my favorite pastimes <3


inkbunny is like taking a shit on a bigger pile of shit that is drowning in an ocean of hepatitis infected piss

i love it


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 1, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> I think Disney often sparked the idea of being a furry. And The Lion King is the best movie ever, it even has yiff in it!!



To be fair, that "yiff" is mostly hinted at at best. And I used to think the Lion King was a masterpiece too. 

Confused Matthew changed all that for me. 


OT: I'm a huge disney nerd and all. but honestly? Dreamworrks Kung-fu Panda had more of an influence on my sona than Disney did. The villian was so sharp, elegant and dangereous for a peacock. All attributes I could appreciate in a sona.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Every time I try to watch a Disney movie, furries punch my childhood right in the cooter. Fucking furries.


Hehehehehe




Cooter


----------



## Symlus (May 1, 2013)

Yes, it influenced my decision to become a furry. No, none of my characters are Disney related.


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Confused Matthew changed all that for me.


He's got some interesting criticism, that's for sure.  Also makes me glad that my PC's speakers have a headphone jack.  I can definitely see some of his points ... I never thought that Simba believing Scar's story about being responsible for Mufasa's death made much sense either, I never particularly liked Timon and Pumbaa (or their "Hakuna Matata" mantra), but Simba really was offended when the two asked for his opinion of stars only to laugh at it, and his character debut trying to wake his father up from sleeping in was played for laughs.

Back in the day the biggest thing I remember about TLK was how my mom hated Rafiki.  If I remembered nothing else about the movie, that was it.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (May 1, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> What got me thinking about this was when I was watching Peter Pan with my nieces and realized  that Lost Boys in Peter Pan were dressed as animals. Then, I remembered that most of the animals in numerous Disney movies could talk as well as had their own personalities (think Jungle Book, Lady and the Tramp, etc. there's too many to name here), and Beast from Beauty and the Beast was clearly an anthro (am I thinking way too into this?).



oh my god... The Disney furry clichÃ©, the mayan calendar, the Egypt pyramides, the Ufos.... everything is related!! :O

*epic music*


----------



## Tigercougar (May 1, 2013)

Disney was my first love. It seeps into my art and my choices in entertainment. I'm the rare person that actually enjoys a little moralizing in my books/TV shows from time to time.


----------



## Toshabi (May 1, 2013)

When I watch Disney, I totally think about furries.




Yeah, no.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 1, 2013)

I'm a nonconformist so I decided to pretend Don Bluth was a bigger inspiration than Disney even though I watched most Don Bluth movies well after I watched all Disney movies.


----------



## Joey (May 1, 2013)

I'm a huge Disney fan, but tend to always keep furriness and Disney-ness separate. Furries tend to ruin everything.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 1, 2013)

Disney made me a furry I think. Kind of into the mickey mouse stuff, but haven't really paid attention to it in like a year. Nothing new going on with mickey, well...Nothing interesting to my taste. I want The House of Mouse to come back on


----------



## Clancy (May 1, 2013)

nbvmnv nb nbvmnbvmn mn


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> I'm a huge Disney fan, but tend to always keep furriness and Disney-ness separate. Furries tend to ruin everything.



I always thought the porn improved the experience.

It didn't feel as much "for kids" anymore >:3


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2013)

You don't need porn to separate kid from adult fare....


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You don't need porn to separate kid from adult fare....


Yes you do!


----------



## XanderZzyzx (May 1, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Anyhow, what I was really interested in is  the following: Have you ever looked toward Disney at either a young age  or recently to build upon your fursona? If so, what movie(s) did you  create your character from?



I'd have to say that Disney was just one of the many factors during my childhood, that contributed to my finding furry. Also, none of my characters are based on any Disney movie or other works.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 1, 2013)

I was never a Disney person growing up.

I still haven't finished Lion King and I've never seen Peter Pan. Only Disney flicks I've watch through and through as a matter of fact were Mulan, Goofy Movie, Aristocats, and...
_Tron Legacyyyyyyy!_ 8D
I've probably seen more, but I'm not certain.

So no, I never looked to Disney for anthro inspiration. The only thing that got me into this fandom or rather realize furry is even a thing was Mark Thompson/Vulpine Studios when I was 14, merely 5 almost 6 years ago. I didn't even start thinking about a fursona until recently.

...


God*DAMN* I'm late.


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> You don't need porn to separate kid from adult fare....



Nah, that's why I liked Biohazard's work so much.

It wasn't just porn; my favorite characters were snorting coke and shooting up, too!


----------



## Joey (May 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I always thought the porn improved the experience.
> 
> It didn't feel as much "for kids" anymore >:3



Sometimes it does for certain things, but honestly, Disney porn just plain sucks. I've seen some shit...
I dunno, I'm just gonna be cheap here and pull the "ruined childhood" card; it works.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> To be fair, that "yiff" is mostly hinted at at best. And I used to think the Lion King was a masterpiece too.



Ya, I guess I was exaggerating alot. I think one of the reasons that movie was so successful (and why I think its amazing) is the amount of adult oriented humor (Timon dressing up in drag).


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 2, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> Ya, I guess I was exaggerating alot. I think one of the reasons that movie was so successful (and why I think its amazing) is the amount of adult oriented humor (Timon dressing up in drag).



I dunno. I think the songs, the beautiful artstyle and success of the previous disney renaissance films were the major reasons people flocked to the theatres. It was truly the peak for Disney in the 90's. 

The drag joke I now have mixed feelings for. It seems sorta out of place to me when I really think of it...although I remember everyone roaring with laughter at the time. 

Oh dear...now I just reminded myself of when I watched Beauty and the Beast on my father's knee. I...I have to get a tissue now.


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> Ya, I guess I was exaggerating alot. I think one of the reasons that movie was so successful (and why I think its amazing) is the amount of adult oriented humor (Timon dressing up in drag).



Uh.... no.



The Lion King simply had the best movie soundtrack for its time. Wtf do you look for in your animal-related movies? Which one is the sexiest? Scary!


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Nah, that's why I liked Biohazard's work so much.
> 
> It wasn't just porn; my favorite characters were snorting coke and shooting up, too!




Heheh, Ian has a shirt from tshirt hell that's 'Disney on Ice' with some characters all scraggley and high as shit on meth.  Funny thing tigger is completely normal cuz he's a spaz anyway XD
http://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/disney-on-ice/


----------



## DMAN14 (May 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I dunno. I think the songs, the beautiful artstyle and success of the previous disney renaissance films were the major reasons people flocked to the theatres. It was truly the peak for Disney in the 90's.
> 
> The drag joke I now have mixed feelings for. It seems sorta out of place to me when I really think of it...although I remember everyone roaring with laughter at the time.
> 
> Oh dear...now I just reminded myself of when I watched Beauty and the Beast on my father's knee. I...I have to get a tissue now.




The soundtrack is definitely fantastic. I actually bought it, which says alot. I always find it interesting that TLK was actually made by disney's "B" team since the "A" team was working on pocahontas.




Toshabi said:


> Uh.... no.
> 
> 
> 
> The Lion King simply had the best movie soundtrack for its time. Wtf do you look for in your animal-related movies? Which one is the sexiest? Scary!



Just pointing out that I believe part of the reason why it was so successful is because parents actually enjoyed it. The kids don't have the credit card, the parents do. Its a given that the soundtrack is amazing.


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> The soundtrack is definitely fantastic. I actually bought it, which says alot. I always find it interesting that TLK was actually made by disney's "B" team since the "A" team was working on pocahontas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But wasn't family entertainment always a goal of Disney's animation team....? Like... all of their movies?



"You're dead if you aim only for kids. Adults are only kids grown up, anyways."


- Walt Disney


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> To be fair, that "yiff" is mostly hinted at at best. And I used to think the Lion King was a masterpiece too.
> 
> Confused Matthew changed all that for me.
> 
> ...



I forced myself to sit through his review. The whole thing can pretty much be summarized as this: NONE OF THESE CHARACTERS ARE GOOD, NICE, HONEST, PERFECT AND COMPLETELY NOT IN MY DEFINITION AS HERO, ERGO ASSHOLE EVERYWHERE. Honestly, this sounds like the rantings of a movie critic where everything has to have a certain purpose or meaning, lacking the ability to think abstractly and somehow thinking that these movies have to fulfill a certain set of criteria. I could go peg most of his complaints with a counterpoint he obviously missed because he was too busy stewing in his vendetta against the movie, but fucking hell, I'm pretty sure there isn't anything people already said a hundred times in the comments. It all eventually just comes down to interpretation, and if you want to believe its a bad movie, it will be really. 

Anyway, back on topic, I was influenced more by Sonic and pretty much every other anthro characters on TV and games than Disney. Disney for me only ever had just talking animals, which did give me that sympathetic thinking that animals could possibly understand what we were talking about and could communicate effectively without trouble had they the ability to talk. I never really watched a Disney flick earlier than, say, Beauty and the Beast, or Aladdin (whichever came first), and despite being characters like Micky Mouse and Donald Duck, they were soooo misshapen and looking so little like the animals they were supposed to be that I never felt that anthro connection. Sonic was the same thing, but when Tails and eventually the Freedom Fighters were in it, I was far more interested in anthros.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> But wasn't family entertainment always a goal of Disney's animation team....? Like... all of their movies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a good point. Apart from mulan I really am not all that familiar with disney movies. Mulan does have some adult humor in it as well, maybe I just have never realized how much they incorporate into their movies. A more accurate statement probably would have been something along the lines of "the reason disney's movies were so successful..."


----------



## gomander (May 2, 2013)

Transformers got to me first
I'm just here to get paid to draw tits


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2013)

^A fellow R-Type fan. 

Respect +10


----------



## benignBiotic (May 2, 2013)

I think it's safe to say Disney inspired a lot of us and helped bring us over to the 'furry side.' I didn't gain any personal insiration from Disney movies, but they absolutely helped form my interest in anthros.


----------



## Stratelier (May 2, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> I could go peg most of his complaints with a counterpoint he obviously missed because he was too busy stewing in his vendetta against the movie, but fucking hell, I'm pretty sure there isn't anything people already said a hundred times in the comments. It all eventually just comes down to interpretation, and if you want to believe its a bad movie, it will be really.


For example, Simba's "Just Can't Wait To Be King" song is admittedly a bit spontaneous, but hey, when you're contractually obligated to have at least five musical numbers throughout the length of the film, you do what you gotta do, right?  At least two were BGM.

My mom thought Rafiki's explicit mysticism and all the early "Circle of Life" talk was basically a 90-minute advertisement for New Ageism.  I don't remember where I first saw the movie, but I can guarantee that unlike previous Disney movies it wasn't in theaters, and it wasn't as a home rental.  It was practically contraband, that's what I thought my mom viewed it as.




Ricky said:


> Nah, that's why I liked Biohazard's work so much.
> 
> It wasn't just porn; my favorite characters were snorting coke and shooting up, too!



Er, yeah, thanks for volunteering that.  Makes me glad I have a no-sleep-ruined policy....


----------



## Tigercougar (May 2, 2013)

I remember when I was little I though Simba and Nala were having sex at the very moment they rolled down the hill together, instead of afterwards like I'm DAMN SURE the animators were implying.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Heheh, Ian has a shirt from tshirt hell that's  'Disney on Ice' with some characters all scraggley and high as shit on  meth.  Funny thing tigger is completely normal cuz he's a spaz anyway XD
> http://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/disney-on-ice/



Aaahaha, that's great!

I might have to buy that; I hope he wouldn't mind.

I doubt we would end up wearing it in the same place, anyway XD



Stratadrake said:


> Er, yeah, thanks for volunteering that.  Makes me glad I have a no-sleep-ruined policy....



No prob!

You can find most of his art by Googling 'Biohazard erotica' ;3


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I think it's safe to say Disney inspired a lot of us and helped bring us over to the 'furry side.' I didn't gain any personal insiration from Disney movies, but they absolutely helped form my interest in anthros.



It didn't inspire me.
Fuck disney!


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Fuck disney!



Get in line. :V


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Get in line. :V



Pardon me.
_*
ARE YOU GOD?*_ Who the fuck are you, tellin other motherfuckers what to do?!? Oughta slap you into a more coherent creature.

"Get in line." 
What is this garbage? Where do _you_ get off?


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

I'm the spirit of Chaos and Disharmony if that helps to explain my qualifications.



And FYI, I prefer recyclables.


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Get in line. :V



I hate you...All of my hate. >:V


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (May 2, 2013)

*giggles* seeing the Lion King in theaters as a child 19 years ago when I was in 5th grade is what made me a furry and made me love lions so much. Now my fursona isn't a Disney Lion King-esque Lioness but I am a Lioness


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 3, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> For example, Simba's "Just Can't Wait To Be King" song is admittedly a bit spontaneous, but hey, when you're contractually obligated to have at least five musical numbers throughout the length of the film, you do what you gotta do, right?  At least two were BGM.



The song wasn't spontaneous- the whole thing was ditching Zazu by having Simba act like the privileged little asshole he is, getting him distracted with rino ass so they can go off to the graveyard.


----------



## Stratelier (May 3, 2013)

You make it sound like Zazu has a rhino fetish when you phrase it like that.


----------



## Aleu (May 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> To be fair, that "yiff" is mostly hinted at at best. And I used to think the Lion King was a masterpiece too.
> 
> Confused Matthew changed all that for me.


That guy is a complete moron and doesn't really know what he's talking about.
"baww Simba is a little shit"
No shit, he's a cub. THat's the point
"Baww he disobeyed Mufasa AND Scar"
Wat? Scar fueled Simba's curiosity. He egged him on to go there.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> That guy is a complete moron and doesn't really know what he's talking about.
> "baww Simba is a little shit"
> No shit, he's a cub. THat's the point
> "Baww he disobeyed Mufasa AND Scar"
> Wat? Scar fueled Simba's curiosity. He egged him on to go there.



I would only say he is a bit harsh. Yes simba is a cub, but as Matthew explains in the scene where they have their little talk: If simba respects his father so much, why doesn't he listen more? And if Mufasa is supposed to be such a great leader and teacher, why is simba still so disobedient and willful? 

The writing is atrocious. 

Nala serves no purpose to the plot, all the lions were idiots, Zazu is the biggest fool for not telling anyone that Scar smacked him across a rock, and Timon and Pumba's change of heart was done so lazily that it makes me embarassed to call them Disney characters. 

I tend to follow Doug Walker's philosphy on movies more anyway: If you like it, that's fine. It's ok to love something with faults. But one has to acknowledge them.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 3, 2013)

Well, since you put that out:



Butterflygoddess said:


> Yes simba is a cub, but as Matthew explains in the scene where they have their little talk: If simba respects his father so much, why doesn't he listen more?



Because he's a kid.



Butterflygoddess said:


> And if Mufasa is supposed to be such a great leader and teacher, why is simba still so disobedient and willful?



Because he's a kid.

Mathew's explanation is under the assumption that x=y, which isn't the case- far from the case of a child/parent relationship. Kids pull off shit because they are curious and they test their limits. They don't listen because you tell them to- they listen because they find out the hard way exactly why they were told not to do it. You could have el mucho respect for your parents 100%- if doesn't mean you're going to sit when you're told to sit when there's something compelling drawing your interest. Do you know how painfully short a kid's attention span is? Don't you think Simba exhibits the kind of behavior of an ADHD kid in sever need of Ritalin? Bottom line is: if Simba was anything other than perfect, the story would have been completely fucking boring otherwise. But it wasn't something that wasn't realistic, which was something I actually appreciated in a story for once. Yes, even made by Disney. 



Butterflygoddess said:


> Nala serves no purpose to the plot, all the lions were idiots



Nala is about as useful as a sidekick is to main heroes. Whether than constitute relevance is debatable, but she served the purpose of not having Simba talk to himself all film as well as having someone to engage in actual rapport. Depends on how you equate the lion's idiocy- they were only being surrounded and hounded by literally thousands of hyenas. Scar's humble 'ascension' was really just a fancy title for 'hostile takeover'. 



Butterflygoddess said:


> Zazu is the biggest fool for not telling anyone that Scar smacked him across a rock



Again, considering the state of things, what purpose would it have served? Even if he did recall that detail down the road, it would have been far too late for anyone to have done anything. Personally, I found it more unbelievable that Scar didn't kill him off when he actually had the opportunity to (eliminating witnesses to the crime).



Butterflygoddess said:


> and Timon and Pumba's change of heart was done so lazily that it makes me embarassed to call them Disney characters.



Timon and Pumbaa never had a change of heart. They were always the lazy, advantage-taking oportunists (Timon moreso than Pumbaa). They stuck with Simba because they believed he was their greatest asset since Simba decided to not be an asshole for once and eat them when he could easily have. Without him, they would have still been losers, but they'd be losers without lion muscle backing them up.


----------



## Stratelier (May 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> And if Mufasa is supposed to be such a great leader and teacher, why is simba still so disobedient and willful?


And if Mufasa is such a great dad how come he lets Simba get his way with stuff like waking him up all too early in the morning?  BECAUSE SIMBA'S A KID.  And more than that, because SIMBA'S *HIS* KID.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 4, 2013)

I'm just gonna be 'that guy' and complain about the fundamental unfairness that is TLK's concept of a monarchy. I've never been able to come up with a reason why prey animals would worship the very creatures that kill them and their calves for food.


----------



## Azure (May 4, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I'm just gonna be 'that guy' and complain about the fundamental unfairness that is TLK's concept of a monarchy. I've never been able to come up with a reason why prey animals would worship the very creatures that kill them and their calves for food.


im gonna go with, circle of life :v


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I got into furry stuff largely because of Disney.
> 
> I didn't have a "character" back then though, and I don't really have one now =P
> 
> (though I go with a rabid bobkitty when people ask)



Myself I have to admit they damaged me that way too, but they didn't play a part in the making of my alternative self. I honestly think I made him from just thinking of all the bad parts of me and the good.


----------



## Stratelier (May 4, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I'm just gonna be 'that guy' and complain about the fundamental unfairness that is TLK's concept of a monarchy. I've never been able to come up with a reason why prey animals would worship the very creatures that kill them and their calves for food.


Hey, it's either the lions or the hyenas.


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2013)

God it's like people think kids are miniature adults.  THEY'RE NOT. There's this thing called _development_. Young Simba is a little shit because NEWSFLASH: _*He's a child. 
*_Kids DO these types of things. They crawl into the parents bed when they have nightmares. They scream "MOMMY MOMMY LOOKIT LOOKIT" and do damn near everything in their power to have attention. Now consider that Simba is basically a prince and he knows that he's going to be the king. Don't you think that him being a selfish little prick is kinda self-explanatory? I mean, it'd be unrealistic if he DIDN'T act like a spoiled brat.
Nala wasn't uber important however still necessary as she informed Simba of what was going on. She was more of a persuasive influence than Rafiki because Simba didn't know Rafiki as well as Nala so he wouldn't really give two shits.
As for the point about Zazu, he didn't witness anything and for all we know, Scar threatened him and/or Zazu couldn't recall much due to, you know, being slapped against a rock.

I wonder who is gonna harp on Nemo for bouncing on his Dad shouting "FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL! FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL! 8D". 
If anything, when you think about it, Gil was a bigger asshole than Timon and Pumbaa ever would be because he _*used*_ Nemo and nearly killed him.



Tigercougar said:


> I'm just gonna be 'that guy' and complain about the fundamental unfairness that is TLK's concept of a monarchy. I've never been able to come up with a reason why prey animals would worship the very creatures that kill them and their calves for food.


You mean like how the primitive cultures worshiped gods that called for human sacrifice? :V


----------



## Aetius (May 5, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I'm just gonna be 'that guy' and complain about the fundamental unfairness that is TLK's concept of a monarchy. I've never been able to come up with a reason why prey animals would worship the very creatures that kill them and their calves for food.



Who said an absolute monarchy had to be beneficial? :V


----------



## Troj (May 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> God it's like people think kids are miniature adults.  THEY'RE NOT. There's this thing called _development_. Young Simba is a little shit because NEWSFLASH: _*He's a child.
> *_



Yeah, Confused Matthew is just confused about children, and also, character arcs.

Simba's actually a pretty realistic rendering of a child, since a lot of books and films either make them tiny adults, or absolute retards. Children can be charming, creative, and witty, and they can also be selfish, demanding, impulsive, and short-sighted. 

The Lion King is basically about learning to embrace the responsibilities and the accountability that comes with being an adult, instead of assuming that power is all about freedom (like children do) or trying to reject all responsibility, even at the expense of getting to have power (like teens and man-children do).



> If anything, when you think about it, Gil was a bigger asshole than Timon and Pumbaa ever would be because he _*used*_ Nemo and nearly killed him.



Yep, but Gil's complex, because when he sees he's put Nemo in danger, he backs off. He's driven, but he's not without compassion.


----------



## MaxMorsus (May 16, 2013)

I've always loved Disney movies, Robin Hood was a big favourite growing up, and I kinda had a crush on The Beast From Beauty and the Beast at one point. I love all the animal based movies and most of the others. Brother Bear is probably my favourite nowadays. 

Having said that, I tend to see my enjoyment of Disney as being independent to my furriness.


----------



## Stratelier (May 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> [/B][/I]Kids DO these types of things. They crawl into the parents bed when they have nightmares. They scream "MOMMY MOMMY LOOKIT LOOKIT" and do damn near everything in their power to have attention. Now consider that Simba is basically a prince and he knows that he's going to be the king. Don't you think that him being a selfish little prick is kinda self-explanatory? I mean, it'd be unrealistic if he DIDN'T act like a spoiled brat.


Dr. Phil made a guest appearance on a different talk show recently, and one of the things he said is that a lot of times when parents complain that their kid has just gone south and turned into a spawn of Satan when they hit their teenage years and the parents can't understand why, they don't realize they've basically been 'grooming' the kid to be precisely that simply because they never actually taught the kid that they AREN'T the center of the universe.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 16, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> To be fair, that "yiff" is mostly hinted  at at best. And I used to think the Lion King was a masterpiece too.
> 
> Confused Matthew changed all that for me.



Jesus christ that guy is an idiot. All his complaints about simba?  That, my friend, is called being a little kid. Children are selfish and  reckless, they will lie, they will ignorem and they have a thirst for  power. Although this has already been said here, and this is not to say they dont have their good sides, but these things will happen.

The problem here is not Simba being an idiot, it's his  parents being inattentive. I mean, what kind of parent would leave their  kid to wander off alone? I know they are lions, but they are anthroposised to hold more human characteristics. So blame the parents, not Simba.


On topic... nope. Im only a furry in the broadest terms, Im here to test the waters of the active fandom (without going to a forum based wholely on rp). Disney do have some very furry styled films I do admit however, and definitely set the foundations for the modern day furry culture.


----------



## Troj (May 16, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Dr. Phil made a guest appearance on a different talk show recently, and one of the things he said is that a lot of times when parents complain that their kid has just gone south and turned into a spawn of Satan when they hit their teenage years and the parents can't understand why, they don't realize they've basically been 'grooming' the kid to be precisely that simply because they never actually taught the kid that they AREN'T the center of the universe.



Exactly.

Because the children are cute, small enough to corral, emotionally bonded to adults, and physically dependent on adults, people let a lot of things slide that ultimately come to compound on each other as the child reaches adolescence, and becomes less small, less dependent, and less bonded.

And, once certain patterns have been ingrained, they can be extremely difficult to change.

If you think getting a 5-year-old to accept boundaries is hard, just wait until you have to deal with a 12-year-old who's never had them!

Besides spoiling their kids, and teaching them that they are tiny little gods, I also notice that many parents make the critical mistake of never having real discussions with their children as they are growing up, and taking the conversations they _do_ have with their kids utterly for granted. Then, they're really surprised when their 13-year-old doesn't want to share about their day, or especially, divulge their problems. Of course they don't; you never established yourself as a truly safe person to talk to when it came to more difficult stuff!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 16, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Jesus christ that guy is an idiot. All his complaints about simba?  That, my friend, is called being a little kid. Children are selfish and  reckless, they will lie, they will ignorem and they have a thirst for  power. Although this has already been said here, and this is not to say they dont have their good sides, but these things will happen.
> 
> The problem here is not Simba being an idiot, it's his  parents being inattentive. I mean, what kind of parent would leave their  kid to wander off alone? I know they are lions, but they are anthroposised to hold more human characteristics. So blame the parents, not Simba.


ConfusedMatthew is like one of the most hardcore contrarians on the internet. Seriously watch his Spirited Away review, it's torture.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 16, 2013)

My character was in no shape influenced by Disney.
While I like some of their movies, I just think of them as movies ,not _furry _movies.
Cause that's what they are. Choice of animals simply for the younger audiences, it is easier to bring in difficult topics like, murder, death, gang violence etc.. just the things we had in Lion King.


----------



## Machine (May 16, 2013)

Lion King is just Hamlet, but with lions.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> Lion King is just Hamlet, but with lions.



And Avatar is Pocahontas in spehss.


----------



## Machine (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> And Avatar is Pocahontas in spehss.


Exactly.

Disney teaches awful messages when you look into them. Aside from blatant racism.

Lion King? To become the king... you kill the king!

Little Mermaid? Disobeying your family's wishes and selling your soul to the Devil for a guy you've never met before is oookay!

Snow White and the Seven Dwarves. The uglier you are, the worse you are!

Hunchback of Notre Dame. You might be the most heroic bastard out there, but you don't get the girl because you're ugly! And in the book, everyone dies.

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Troj (May 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> ConfusedMatthew is like one of the most hardcore contrarians on the internet. Seriously watch his Spirited Away review, it's torture.



Oh god, I'm getting angry just thinking about it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Disney teaches awful messages when you look into them. Aside from blatant racism.
> 
> ...



I tend to look at Disney tales as more metaphors than literal "what you see" stuff. 

Scar could have represented who simba would have become after all. So his defeat of him is much more a defeat of his older, more selfish self. 

I don't see the ugly-evil thing in snow white as most of the dwarves are imo, ugly. Would you bang em? 

As for the little mermaid, you could also interpret the "sell your soul" plot to represent sacrifice. Without it, she would have remained under the sea and unhappy forever. The seawitch villian is just a showy way of doing it. 

The Hunchback of Notre Dame did suck though. I always thought Quasimodo should have gotten with Esmeralda but then again, I don't think Disney should have made a movie from such a dark book where most of the characters are assholes.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> And Avatar is Pocahontas in spehss.



Hey, it's more like Ferngully.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> Lion King is just Hamlet, but with lions.



Apparently it's also a Kimba the White Lion ripoff.


----------



## Machine (May 16, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Apparently it's also a Kimba the White Lion ripoff.


OH YEAH, forgot about Kimba. :<


----------



## Stratelier (May 16, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> The problem here is not Simba being an idiot, it's his  parents being inattentive. I mean, what kind of parent would leave their  kid to wander off alone? I know they are lions, but they are anthroposised to hold more human characteristics. So blame the parents, not Simba.


Well, of the two plot-relevant times young Simba was out of his parents' sight, the first he was in Zazu's custody, the second he was in Scar's.


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 16, 2013)

Ohhh yeah I forgot about zazu. Ignore my statment then.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 16, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Apparently it's also a Kimba the White Lion ripoff.



For a long time I believed that as well reading a lot of articles claiming such, but there are arguments defending it, so it s really up in the air to judge if its really that important if it was blatant copying in their part or not.

http://www.straightdope.com/columns...ion-king-em-rip-off-an-old-japanese-tv-series


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 17, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> For a long time I believed that as well reading a lot of articles claiming such, but there are arguments defending it, so it s really up in the air to judge if its really that important if it was blatant copying in their part or not.
> 
> http://www.straightdope.com/columns...ion-king-em-rip-off-an-old-japanese-tv-series



Honestly if you look hard enough anything can be perceived as a rip off of something. I think it's more likely some of the people working on it saw it and liked the concept and decided to expand upon on it. I mean it happens all the time in movies and television so it's hardly a new thing.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 17, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I tend to look at Disney tales as more metaphors than literal "what you see" stuff.
> 
> Scar could have represented who simba would have become after all. So his defeat of him is much more a defeat of his older, more selfish self.
> 
> ...




I'm sick of the "Esmeralda should be Quasimodo's cum bucket" retardation.

Honestly, the movie was better with him not getting her because he was a sexually-retarded manchild who put her in a pedestal like frigging Madonna. The movie works because it shows female objectification, as the Madonna pedestal or as Frolo's sexual witch, and only Phoebus saw Esmeralda as a human being, so only he should be with her because he was the only one of the three to not have an entitlement issue.

TLDR version: people who ignore the above are retarded manchildren with entitlement issues and "nice guys", or retarded teen girls who will get involved with "nice guys".


----------



## Tigercougar (May 17, 2013)

I wish they could've found a way to fit in Jehan, Frollo's' brother, in the movie. That character was one of the few light spots in the novel.


----------



## Zabrina (May 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> OH YEAH, forgot about Kimba. :<




I had a dream that I changed my username to Kimba, changed my species to white lion, made a fursuit, then got banned.


I liked it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> I'm sick of the "Esmeralda should be Quasimodo's cum bucket" retardation.
> 
> Honestly, the movie was better with him not getting her because he was a sexually-retarded manchild who put her in a pedestal like frigging Madonna. The movie works because it shows female objectification, as the Madonna pedestal or as Frolo's sexual witch, and only Phoebus saw Esmeralda as a human being, so only he should be with her because he was the only one of the three to not have an entitlement issue.
> 
> TLDR version: people who ignore the above are retarded manchildren with entitlement issues and "nice guys", or retarded teen girls who will get involved with "nice guys".



What? Quasimodo saw her as a person!! That's what the end of "God Help the Outcasts" suggested to me anyway...


----------



## CatterHatter (May 18, 2013)

Disney certainly caused further identification and affinity to anthropomorphized animals. But so did TMNT, Looney Tunes, Scooby-Doo, a slew of other cartoons, all the smiling anthros on cereal boxes and other advertisements targeted at children, and the list goes on. Disney just became a larger base of production from whence this anthro-animal collective has come from. Definitely going to drop Robin Hood here as I always wondered why they were anthro animals. But I liked that about it.

Me? I don't apply Disney to my selective furry fandom, except for maybe a tiny bit of the porn: mainly just Gargoyles and a little bit of Stitch. I've watched tons of Disney shows and movies though, and I like the franchise for the most part. Fandom-wise, I don't like the Lion King reject fursonas or anything relative to the Mickey Mouse crew applied. Not hating on it at all; just don't care for it. I'd be fine with more Gargoyles though so long as they are well thought out.

My fursona plus alter ego are Disney-free. I like it that way. 
I'm not disturbed by the childhood raping art, but neither am I going to contribute to it (except Gargoyles, again... that might happen.)


----------



## Mullerornis (May 18, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> What? Quasimodo saw her as a person!! That's what the end of "God Help the Outcasts" suggested to me anyway...



No, he saw her as a saint, as a Madonna to put on a pedestal, as his saviour. There are many reasons why that's fucked up beyond belief.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 18, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> No, he saw her as a saint, as a Madonna to put on a pedestal, as his saviour. There are many reasons why that's fucked up beyond belief.



I'd be more concerned with the paling around with imaginary, obnoxious gargoyles thing than anything else.  But indeed, Quasimodo was too (understandably) emotionally stunted to be in a relationship at that point. And at any rate Esmerelda looked at him as an object of pity anyway.


----------



## Troj (May 19, 2013)

As someone with a physical disability, that Quasi didn't end up with Esmerelda has always left a sour, cynical taste in my mouth. The ending left teenage-and-horny-and-otherwise-full-of-hopes me especially bummed.

"You get to be everyone's SPECIAL FRIEND! Because you're SPECIAL! We just won't look at you. Or touch you. Or appoint you to any position of real esteem or respect in our society. But you get to be SPECIAL! Isn't that GREAT?"

But I don't want to be everyone's special friend! I want to get laid! 

The point's well-taken that Quasi was in danger of falling into "Nice Guy" territory, because he did idealize Esmerelda in an unrealistic, impractical way that could potentially become creepy. But, that really wasn't his fault, given that he'd spent most of his adult life locked in a tower, and that most of his experience with women came from having been "raised" by an elderly female gargoyle who may or may not have been a figment of his imagination.

You typically only get better at relationships by actually being in relationships, after all!

It was nice that the otherwise-totally-shit sequel gave him a girlfriend.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 19, 2013)

Troj said:


> As someone with a physical disability, that Quasi didn't end up with Esmerelda has always left a sour, cynical taste in my mouth. The ending left teenage-and-horny-and-otherwise-full-of-hopes me especially bummed.
> 
> "You get to be everyone's SPECIAL FRIEND! Because you're SPECIAL! We just won't look at you. Or touch you. Or appoint you to any position of real esteem or respect in our society. But you get to be SPECIAL! Isn't that GREAT?"
> 
> ...



And no one's blaming him for having a Madonna complex. I'm just pointing out that he couldn't be in a relationship, and in the movie only one male character saw Esmeralda as a true equal.

Still, yeah, for as much as a shit fest as the sequel was, at least it was nice to pair Quasimodo with a mentally deranged "pixie dream girl".... wait...


----------

